# Christmas...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I fucking hate Christmas. Every year around October we start getting the questions, "What are you doing for Christmas?". What they mean is 'what are you doing for us this Christmas?'

I'm sick and tired of being pressured into hosting Christmas for elderly relatives. They contribute fuck all, moan about what's on TV and need ferrying to and fro because they get pissed on my booze at my expense.

They fart after eating the sprouts that we have paid for, cooked and cleared up. They argue because they can't take the drink and moan about the volume of the music.

My sister is fucking off to South Africa for Christmas so I have no choice. My wife is going nuts. I am going bananas.

Fuck 'em all. I'm hibernating. :twisted:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Christmas is bullshit. Now it's November and bonfire night is out of the way every other fucking advert has a constant sleighbell background. Ching-ching-ching-ching. It's fucking NOVEMBER. Quick! Hurry! There's only 6 weeks left to stock upon shit you don't eat for the rest of the year. Get your bargains here ching-ching-ching-ching. Oh do piss off.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

[smiley=elf.gif] coming home from school tonight there's a house fully adorned with lights and inflatables :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh Rusty you sound miffed already, ive heard that jerseys are good for calming, treat yourself tomorrow and take your time munching them, then you;ll feel great 

Gill

ps, i dont like xmas either, but i do get time off to spend cleaning and polishing the zed, ooooooops, TT


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Oh Rusty you sound miffed already, ive heard that jerseys are good for calming, treat yourself tomorrow and take your time munching them, then you;ll feel great


Miffed is an understatement. My sister is off on three holidays before the end of February, so I have no choice. I don't begrudge them the time away (it's always been a retirement plan) but I do get annoyed that the buck is passed to me again and it's already causing stress and strain when frankly we can't even afford it.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:



> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Rusty you sound miffed already, ive heard that jerseys are good for calming, treat yourself tomorrow and take your time munching them, then you;ll feel great
> ...


Ha ha rusty, your xmas sounds just like mine!! i fukin hate XMAS [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

When I got married 20 years ago, I knew Christmas would be 1 my Dad (my mother is no longer with us) then 1 her Dad and 1 her Mom.

Reality: every Christmas since 1998 except 1 is her mom (granted her dad has buried the hatchet for the day on a number of those years). The one with my dad was ruined because her mom wound herself up so much about spending Christmas day on her own, she ended up spending the week in hospital being released Xmas eve and meaning my wife was put under immense pressure.

At the beginning of 2010, if you had said either our cat or her mother would no longer be with us by Christmas 2010, I would have put money on the wrong one.

I fucking hate Christmas because of her mother.... Here is to another Christmas day with her - FUCK! :evil:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I feel so lucky not to have these problems, Xmas is me, my Dad, my brother and my girlfriend. We go and get my Nan but she only comes for tea, since my granddad died we don't mind seeing her anyway. 
My girlfriend's family is shite but I've seen them maybe a total of three times in the five years we've been together. She goes over for lunch but doesn't even ask if I want to go.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

agreed xmas is pants...........but i love hosting the family meal every year as i have for the last 26 years!!! its great and i love the stress and pressure to provide one better than the previous years. ROLL ONNNNNNNNNN. mind once the meal is over i get pissed and generally annoy the kids and grand kids till they piss off!!!! shame they wait till i am akip and then carry on regardless :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

im working again always worked at christmas never been any different to me just another day

like has been said i think derren brown must be in charge of the adverts at the moment all you get is jingle jingle in the background it must be working as i have asked every one what they want


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

In the days when i had money [smiley=bigcry.gif] I had a big house in the country with plenty of room, open fires and an atmosphere highly suited to a large family Christmas. I had a massive farmhouse pine table in the dining room that could seat twelve and enough spare bedrooms to sleep eight comfortably. It was the ideal venue and we regularly had a house full of guests and it was nothing but a pleasure.

However, post paying off three ex-partners and losing a business I am now in a much smaller 70s property I hate, in a town I hate and my wife of five years and I feel like we live in a rabbit hutch. We fully intended to do this place up and turn it over in an attempt to rebuild the equity I had lost, however the recession hit and we barely have any cash. Life is a bitch and has been for the past three years. Neither of us have had a holiday since our honeymoon and we are under a lot of stress for many, many reasons.

The house does not have a dining room so we have the huge table in a conservatory that is past it's sell by date, leaks and is impossible to heat. Last year we had Christmas dinner in there and as soon as it was over we moved to the lounge and sat there for the rest of the afternoon bored and cold. In my old house we had blazing log fires and used to take the dogs out to the woods on Christmas morning, then to the pub and then home for dinner around 5pm. Then we'd sit around the fire and open our presents. We can do none of that here as we don't have dogs, the local pubs are to be avoided, we have no fire and for the past two years have all agreed not to do presents for financial reasons.

By contrast my sister lives with her husband in a sprawling Georgian property that they've doubled in size. This year they built a conservatory that has a floor area the size of our total ground floor. The kitchen and dining room attached to it is virtually the same size again. They have plenty of money, both are retired (very early - he was a banker :roll: ) and spend their time entertaining friends and jetting around the world on one long holiday.

So it peeves me somewhat that we are left to entertain my partially disabled Dad (who I've never got on with), my mother-in-law (who drives my wife insane), an elderly aunt who seems to disapprove of anything outside of her comfort zone and a one-armed friend who has no relatives or family left (that he talks to). Three out of the four guests will require collecting and then driving home again afterwards. That means no alcohol for me. In between my wife and I have to keep them amused whilst jostling in a galley kitchen to cook a Christmas dinner from scratch, keep the glasses charged and keep the music as MOR as possible so as not to cause ructions with the elderly sprawled around our sofas. The one-armed friend meanwhile is intent on getting in the way and trying to engage us in meaningless conversation in the kitchen to avoid having to explain who he is to our relatives for the umpteenth time!

To be fair they have hosted Christmas a lot so I can't really complain, but the thing that really annoys me is that there is no family discussion about it. They know we're skint, they know how small our house is and they know the parents are a real liability - they need help with literally everything...

Oh well, got that off my chest so feel a bit better. I know we should count our blessings etc. but the idea of a Christmas free December abroad somewhere is mighty appealing at the moment!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

They sound quite selfish to just expect you to host them. I certainly wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh fuck m8........can understand why you feel that way!!! ive lived in nothing but small houses tbh so no diff to us and its a struggle but we manage on the day.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So really what everyone is saying is they dislike their selfish relatives and the celebration of the birth of our Lord is neither here nor there. :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> So really what everyone is saying is they dislike their selfish relatives and the celebration of the birth of our Lord is neither here nor there. :?


Whether I like my relatives or not, the birth of someones lord is neither here nor there for me.

I think Futurama had the right idea. Forget the religious side and keep the good excuse for presents and a piss up - and just call it xmas.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> So really what everyone is saying is they dislike their selfish relatives and the celebration of the birth of our Lord is neither here nor there. :?


If you're a religious person then yes of course the traditional, meaningful way to celebrate Christmas is still open to all. Religion doesn't figure highly in my life and with the increasing commercialisation of Christmas I'm sure the only exposure the majority get to it's religious meaning is a trip to darling Tarquin's school carol service. That's certainly all I had. :lol:

Personally I believe Christmas is for families to get together and celebrate a holiday that everyone (apart from those working) can enjoy. But eventually personal circumstances and finances are forced to come under scrutiny just for purely logistical reasons. Particularly if that family Christmas is to be made a memorable and enjoyable one.

I remember one Christmas shortly after a relationship breakdown I had nowhere to go. I ended up going to work, spent all day there and then went home to a bottle of wine and cheese on toast in bed watching TV. That was brilliant! :lol:

This is why I prefer summer. You have a barbie, it can be spontaneous, it all takes place in the garden outside and everyone mucks in, chills out and relaxes.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Its annoying when youve got brothers that spend the day on the piss every xmas with his mates and leave me to sort the elderly relatives out, which means i have to drive them backward and forward as the mrs is working all day xmas day and boxing day!! But your story rusty has made me feel gratefull :lol: We also have our dinner in a cold conservatory if that makes you feel any better


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spandex said:


> I think Futurama had the right idea. Forget the religious side and keep the good excuse for presents and a piss up - and just call it xmas.


Bite my festive metal _ass_!! :lol:



rustyintegrale said:


> I remember one Christmas shortly after a relationship breakdown I had nowhere to go. I ended up going to work, spent all day there and then went home to a bottle of wine and cheese on toast in bed watching TV. That was brilliant! :lol:


Christmas is fun, isn't it? No, wait. This just in: it blows.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah Christmas, I remember when the outlaws used to invade with their TV times and programme schedule that we would have to watch whist they fell a sleep after eating too much.
One year when the kids were really young I remember going upstairs to them with my wife and saying " when will they f**cking go home?. Only to go downstairs and they asked if they could go. I then heard one of the kids cry on the baby monitor that was in the lounge with them, I realised that they had heard me, still it worked and next year they went early.
:lol: We are off to Italy with proper snow and they still manage to keep the roads open.
Merry Christmas to you all.
Alex


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
First time I have replied on here.....
I don't have any family any more so Jackie, the missus and I always go for a drive on Christmas morning. We used to take our two Boxers to a beach or a nice woods. Take a flask of coffee and a sandwich and a few treats for the girls. Oh! and a little prezzie to open from each of us too. Only got the one Boxer now, but we still go out on that drive. We have a nice morning and then pop into a pub for a swift pint before we get home to a late lunch and then all open our gifts around 5:00pm.
Christmas is what you can make of it.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I work every Christmas, and for as many hours as I can get... problem solved


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> I work every Christmas, and for as many hours as I can get... problem solved


When I was a student I used to work holidays at a hospital. They were often the best Christmases ever plus I got paid and sometimes laid!


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> First time I have replied on here.....
> I don't have any family any more so Jackie, the missus and I always go for a drive on Christmas morning. We used to take our two Boxers to a beach or a nice woods. Take a flask of coffee and a sandwich and a few treats for the girls. Oh! and a little prezzie to open from each of us too. Only got the one Boxer now, but we still go out on that drive. We have a nice morning and then pop into a pub for a swift pint before we get home to a late lunch and then all open our gifts around 5:00pm.
> Christmas is what you can make of it.


Phil, your girls are lovely.

I'm conemmed to a Christmas without seeing Matthew - feckin breaking my heart here so the minute I finish work I'm into the travel agents with a packed bag and a load of cash and I'm out of here. Outer Mongolia is looking good. If I can't see him over christmas then I don't want christmas and I'll feck off somewhere where it doesn't exist.

So all the shops can go sling their hooks - I ain't buying. Wonder if the Falklands are any good.

A seriously heartbroken sad Nanny that loves her grandson but isn't allowed to see him - fucking great eh. Think I'll declare myself an orphan.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SalsredTT said:


> A seriously heartbroken sad Nanny that loves her grandson but isn't allowed to see him - fucking great eh. Think I'll declare myself an orphan.


Welcome to wonderful, tolerant, family orientated spun to death, shitty Britain 2011. :roll:

Sorry to hear that but I can't see my kids either. Sure as hell they can take my money to support them but if you want their help to shape their lives then forget it.

I hate this godforesaken island. It ignores its own to look good to the world. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Rusty you sound miffed already, ive heard that jerseys are good for calming, treat yourself tomorrow and take your time munching them, then you;ll feel great
> ...


Why put yourself under stress and "conform to what's expected" of you? Have your relatives around by all means but opt out of the present/eating carousel!
Presents = a way of subsidising the retailers
x-mas meals = inches round the belly
x-mas drink = liver damage

The only thing I personally like is if others have the x-mas meals and treats as they will contact me at the beginning of the new year to lose weigh/get fit etc ,,,,,, :lol: :lol:

As for myself and my family (which is split in different parties): my sister stays with me 18th Dec till 10th Jan  
x-mas eve = simple meal with my sons
x-mas day ,,,, don't know (perhaps gym and a walk?)
boxing day: see x-mas day
New Years Eve: no plans yet but possibly friends and sons over for simple late night stew/fire works


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

One Christmas we decided that instead of cooking and feeding the whole family that we would go out for Christmas dinner to a local eatery. We then informed all of the relatives who usually descended on us of our plans and invited them to join us if they liked together with the price of the dinner. It was surprising how few took up the offer when they had to pay for their dinner.

When we returned home later in the afternoon it was fantastic to be able to find a seat to sit on and to watch what we wanted on TV instead of being told what we had to watch on our TV in our house.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can understand the reticence, but we are hosting Christmas at ours for the first time and really looking forward to it.

I'm from Northumberland originally, and moved down south so I only see my parents once or twice a year - one of those is at Christmas.

My wife's family is from Devon so we'd end up going to my parents for Christmas and Lisa's parents for New Year one year, then do it the other way around the next. So since leaving home 20 years ago I've always travelled for Christmas - last year we did 1,400 miles over the two weeks.

So while we are going to have the additional stress of providing for everyone, we won't have any of the stress of travelling, worrying about the weather or carting boxes and boxes of presents up and down the country.

However, in actual fact Richard, far from hating Christmas, you actually exmplify the spirit. Giving to those less fortunate than yourself.

I love Christmas.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> However, in actual fact Richard, far from hating Christmas, you actually exmplify the spirit. Giving to those less fortunate than yourself.
> 
> I love Christmas.


Kell mate, don't get me wrong, I too like Christmas. But only when all involved agree the plan, the money required is available and if you're hosting you can do so without undue stress or inconvenience.

Christmas at home is a blessing and I'm sure you will enjoy it. It is especially rewarding when at the end, everyone says what a great time they've had. But to make that happen takes preparation and a great deal of consideration for all the different personalities being thrown together.

Have a good one! :wink:

rich


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Christmas to me is a bit of a pain in the arse, however I think with young children about that changes completely as their unbridled enthusiasm and excitement rubs off on those around them.

Nic and I go to both sets of parents alternatively on Christmas Day and Boxing Day and have done for the last 6 years, it makes it a bit more interesting.

This year I will actually have some money for presents which will be nice 

Charlie


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya Charlie,
Don't forget the most important prezzie will be the one for Bengal.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Or some action here; it doesn't even cost a penny:

Dear friends,

Days ago, Palden Choetso set herself alight and died. In the past month, nine Buddhist monks and nuns have self-immolated to protest a growing Chinese crackdown in Tibet. These tragic acts are a desperate cry for help -- and we can answer their call. China restricts access to the region, but if we can persuade six key governments with close ties to China to send diplomats to the area, it will expose this escalating repression, and save lives. Sign the urgent petition now!

Days ago, Palden Choetso walked out of her nunnery, covered herself in petrol and set herself on fire while pleading for a 'free Tibet'. Minutes later she died. In the past month, nine monks and nuns have self-immolated to protest a growing Chinese crackdown on the peaceful Tibetan people.

These tragic acts are a desperate cry for help. Machine gun-toting Chinese security forces are beating and disappearing monks, laying siege to monasteries, and even killing elderly people defending them -- all in an effort to suppress Tibetan rights. China severely restricts access to the region. But if we can get key governments to send diplomats in and expose this growing brutality, we could save lives.

We have to act fast -- this horrific situation is spiraling out of control behind a censorship curtain. Over and over we have seen that when diplomats themselves bear witness to atrocities, they are motivated to act, and increase political pressure. Let's answer Palden's tragic cry and build a massive petition to the six world leaders with the most influence in Beijing to send a mission to Tibet and speak out against the repression. Sign the urgent petition:

https://secure.avaaz.org/en/save_tibetan_lives/?vl

Tibetans are suffocating under China's stranglehold. They are unable to practice their religion freely -- just downloading a photograph of the Dalai Lama can land a Tibetan in prison. And it is getting worse as columns of Chinese troops have blockaded the largest monasteries and are abducting monks into "patriotic re-education" programmes. This horrific situation is spiraling out of control.

Since the beginning of the year, eleven monks and nuns have set themselves alight and with every protest China tightens its grip. For Tibetans, self-immolations are a very severe sacrifice that reveal their level of despair. They believe that committing suicide has a devastating impact on the cycle of re-incarnations and may even put you back 500 lifetimes. But Tibet's situation is so horrific that monks and nuns are forfeiting their positions in the cycle in exchange for the hope of international attention and freedom for their brothers and sisters.

The Chinese government won't allow journalists and human rights monitors into the region -- just days ago Sky news and AFP journalists were forced out. But diplomats can request access and get in. And, as we have recently seen in Syria, they are the best way to get firsthand reports, let China know that the world is watching and start high-level political conversations on Tibetans' human rights.

It's up to us to raise the global alarm. If we can get the US, UK, Australia, India, France and the EU to send a delegation now, they could push China to action. We have no time to lose -- sign the urgent petition:

https://secure.avaaz.org/en/save_tibetan_lives/?vl

Avaaz members have supported projects that are piercing the blackout and defending Tibetan culture and religious practice. But China's ruthless crackdown is escalating. It's time for our whole community to take a stand together with these peaceful people sacrificing their own lives for basic rights. Let's show them that the world has not forgotten them.

With hope and determination,

Emma, Iain, Dalia, Ricken, Diego, Shibayan, Giulia, and the whole Avaaz team

More information:

Tibetan nun burns to death (BBC)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-15571017

Tibetan Nun Who Set Herself On Fire Dies (Sky)
WARNING THIS VIDEO CONTAINS DISTURBING IMAGES
http://news.sky.com/home/world-news/article/16095074

Dalai Lama: 'Cultural genocide' behind self-immolations (BBC)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-15617026

Study points to heavy handed repression of Tibetan area in China (The New York Times) (including HRW report)
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/13/world ... china.html

China is fueling the fires of Tibetan resistance (Guardian)
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree ... immolation

Rare footage of Tibetan monk post-immolation in April 
WARNING THIS VIDEO CONTAINS DISTURBING IMAGES
http://www.avaaz.org/tibet_immolation_footage

Video of heightened police presence days ago in Ngaba (AFP)
http://www.avaaz.org/Ngaba_police_footage


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Dani, I have have just added my name to the petition.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

WOW!! Thank you Jim :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I appreciate where you are coming from however I have almost the opposite take on it.

I usually can't stand Christmas and am normally a proper grumpy bastard over it, but I think people tend to misunderstand why. It's not that I hate Christmas itself - in fact quite the opposite, I love it. No, I'm normally so bloody grumpy about it because most of the time Christmas is just something everybody else gets to do while I have to miss out. Invariably either my wife or myself, or usually both of us, are working. And not by choice - we have to do it.

Last year I didn't even see my wife on Christmas day. I came in from a night shift that morning and she'd already got up and gone to work for a 14 hour shift and I was away for my next night shift before she got home. I spent the whole day in the house by myself. Can't remember what my dinner was - probably a tin of soup. Our families live miles away so would have to stay over and there's little point in them doing that if we're not going to be here most of the time. Of course our friends are all off doing their own thing. Ultimately it turns out to be a fairly miserable day all round. In the last 20 years I have spent Christmas day with anyone from my family just the once and that was some years ago now. It seems unlikely that we'll ever all be together for Christmas as a family ever again.

So I'd be delighted to have my family over for Christmas under virtually any circumstances - whether I had the room or the money or not. I can understand how with your current circumstances it would be a poor affair compared to what you were once used to, and you have my sympathy - but the best thing about the whole business is the opportunity to spend time with your family when otherwise you might not do that anywhere near enough, and time with your family costs nothing. In the end it's not really about the food, the drink and the presents so perhaps if you worry less about that and think more of the time together then it won't seem so bad. The various members of your family may be hard work but I expect when they're gone and it's too late to make something of your relationship with them you'll be wishing that perhaps you'd made more of these opportunities.

The good news for me is that this year I'm due to be off for Christmas day and it's looking possible that after doing a double shift last year my wife may just be able to stamp her feet and insist she gets this one off too. And while there's no chance of seeing my brother and his family it looks like I'll be able to invite my parents up to spend Christmas day with us for the very first time - 43 years old and only now getting to host my parents for Christmas. I'll even be putting up a tree and decorations - something I haven't bothered doing for more than a decade.

Just have to keep my fingers crossed that they don't cancel my day off at the last minute and ruin it all. It wouldn't surprise me.

So Rusty, I guess what I'm saying is count your blessings and sometimes what first appears to be a burden is actually a gift.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I fucking hate Christmas. Every year around October we start getting the questions, "What are you doing for Christmas?". What they mean is 'what are you doing for us this Christmas?'
> 
> I'm sick and tired of being pressured into hosting Christmas for elderly relatives. They contribute fuck all, moan about what's on TV and need ferrying to and fro because they get pissed on my booze at my expense.
> 
> ...


Love it love it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> the best thing about the whole business is *the opportunity to spend time with your family when otherwise you might not do that anywhere near enough, and time with your family costs nothing*. In the end it's not really about the food, the drink and the presents so perhaps if you worry less about that and think more of the time together then it won't seem so bad.
> I guess what I'm saying is count your blessings and sometimes what first appears to be a burden is actually a gift.


I couldn't agree more, Mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > the best thing about the whole business is *the opportunity to spend time with your family when otherwise you might not do that anywhere near enough, and time with your family costs nothing*. In the end it's not really about the food, the drink and the presents so perhaps if you worry less about that and think more of the time together then it won't seem so bad.
> ...


That's all very noble and given your own circumstances Mark quite understandable. However, you haven't met my father, my mother-in-law, nor my aunt. :lol:

Dani, you plainly live in a different and better world lined with sprouts and cabbage! :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> However, you haven't met my father, my mother-in-law, nor my aunt. :lol:


To be fair I'd have to accept that over the years I've met hundreds of people I'd never spend Christmas with even if I was related to them, so you have a point. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Davies said:
> ...


The sprouts and cabbage apart Rich, I've had my fair share of problems with family in the past :? 
However, this just made me realize exactly what Mark phrased so very well! And I certainly value the time I share with my sons, occasionally my grandson and my sister. It would be nice if I could still include my parents but they are no more ,,,,


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> The sprouts and cabbage apart Rich, I've had my fair share of problems with family in the past :?
> However, this just made me realize exactly what Mark phrased so very well! And I certainly value the time I share with my sons, occasionally my grandson and my sister. It would be nice if I could still include my parents but they are no more ,,,,


Yeah I get your message Dani. It's a shame my Dad didn't think like that before my Mum died... :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

D'you know Rich, it's funny. Yes, I'd like my parents to be around at times but I've never been unduly sad when they died. We got on so well and did so much together even though I moved away to England that I felt ok'ish - as "ok" as you can feel when a loved one dies.
My sister and my parents on the other hand always had strained relations. Yet my sister still suffers with our parents' death, even after 18 and 4 years respectively.

Merry Christmas :-*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

My Beef is that Mother in Law monopolises Christmas EVERY year, to the detriment of my family. One Christmas without her (whilst we are 150 miles away spending Christmas with my 80 year old father) is not a lot to ask but when we did that, she wound herself up and ended up in hospital ruining our Christmas.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Perhaps we should start a new craze on Christmas day called shoot the in laws, you don't have to kill them just maybe a flesh wound or one to the leg.
Merry Christmas.
Alex


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I feel very sorry for those of you with shit in-laws, both of mine are fantastic and I enjoy Christmas just as much at theirs as I do at my own parents 

Charlie


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

WOW I am surprised how many people on here don't like christmas. Me personally i enjoy it, it's the one time of year all of my family get together for a catch up and not forgetting opening my presents... yes i still excited! I also get 10 days off work.

This year i am having xmas dinner at my house with the gf only, first time i might add for doing a xmas dinner myself, then everyone is meeting at my parents for tea. Always have dinner somewhere different every year so i can understand why someone would get annoyed at having to cook it every year and being relyed on every year to do it.

But i enjoy christmas every year wether it's with my family or hers! 

ps. i am getting a new cat-back system this year how can you not smile at that


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Do you think Santa will get that down the chimney?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Guzi said:


> ps. i am getting a new cat-back system this year how can you not smile at that


Excellent!!

I enjoy Christmas too but without all the pressie craze. And if I see my sons over Christmas, that's a nice bonus. But I don't put any demands on them, so if they do other things like visiting their dad, gf etc then I'll be happy for them too


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Probably going to sound very lame this but I am going to say it any way. I love Christmas and I love having my family around, used to have my mum and dad every year. They are no longer with us and I would gladly give every future Christmas to sit and listen to them fighting, farting, drinking my beer and eating my food just one more time  . You may miss them when they are gone. If you can't afford it you sjould tell them and ask them to contribute,if they say 'no' then you have a perfect excuse to tell them to f.o.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well we've sorted it. 

I've booked a Christhmas Day lunch for us in a Marco Pierre White pub/restaurant in a village fairly close by. £65 a head for 5 courses which I reckon is actually pretty good. :wink:

Plus everybody gets to pay their own way.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Well you sound a lot happier now Rich and a good solution too 

Gill


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Well you sound a lot happier now Rich and a good solution too
> 
> Gill


Yeah I hope so. I just hope they all accept it! :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Hope you have a good meal too Rich.

Past experiences of set meals at 'good' restaurants on Christmas Day / New Years Eve haven't been all that good. 
The staff don't want to be there, the food has been hanging around a while with pre-cooked vegetables and you're surrounded by people trying desperately to have a Great Christmas Day without the hassle of it all.

Don't come running to me when the rotund 5 year old at the next table regurgitates fifty quids worth of rich food in an arcing spray. :lol:

Merry Christmas.

Everybody.

[smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Potato salad and burgers on x-mas eve with my lads and sister (tradition in my family since 60+ years)
Christmas Day: Goulash with cheddar mash, sprouts, carrots and red cabbage
Boxing Day: left overs but defo sprouts


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> Hope you have a good meal too Rich.
> 
> Past experiences of set meals at 'good' restaurants on Christmas Day / New Years Eve haven't been all that good.
> The staff don't want to be there, the food has been hanging around a while with pre-cooked vegetables and you're surrounded by people trying desperately to have a Great Christmas Day without the hassle of it all.
> ...


Cheers Erol, I expect it to be pretty good actually. They've only recently opened and have a huge amount of competition in the area. I'm not a great fan of traditional Christmas dinner and thankfully there is a choice of six starters, five mains and six puddings - so not exactly a 'set menu' more like a set choice.

I know what you mean about pre-cooked vegetables. I remember walking the dog around Eastbourne when we were down there for Christmas one year. Even at 6am there was a strong smell of boiled cabbage coming from the guest houses... :lol:

Mind you the fact that Marco Pierre White is now advertising Knorr stock cubes on TV does fill me with trepidation. It's not really the product association you'd expect from one of our more notable chefs!

cheers

rich


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice one have a great time and hope you end up liking christmas :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BrianR said:


> Nice one have a great time and hope you end up liking christmas :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

my bet is they drop out and then class you as a tight git for asking them to pay bud.......how about i send over my three daughters and five grand kids and i'll have your old grumpies as an exchange?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Potato salad and burgers on x-mas eve with my lads and sister (tradition in my family since 60+ years)
> Christmas Day: Goulash with cheddar mash, sprouts, carrots and red cabbage
> Boxing Day: left overs but defo sprouts


 Wind all round in your front room then  gotta have sprouts


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> I've booked a Christhmas Day lunch for us in a Marco Pierre White pub/restaurant in a village fairly close by. £65 a head for 5 courses which I reckon is actually pretty good. :wink:


Fuck me Knorr Stock Cubes have gone up in price.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I've booked a Christhmas Day lunch for us in a Marco Pierre White pub/restaurant in a village fairly close by. £65 a head for 5 courses which I reckon is actually pretty good. :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That was my only other reservation... :roll: but we checked it out last weekend and all looks good... 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It'll be the 1st of Advent on Sunday so get your munchies and decorations out  [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Wait. There's munchies? mmmmmmmunchies [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> In the days when i had money [smiley=bigcry.gif] I had a big house in the country with plenty of room, open fires and an atmosphere highly suited to a large family Christmas. I had a massive farmhouse pine table in the dining room that could seat twelve and enough spare bedrooms to sleep eight comfortably. It was the ideal venue and we regularly had a house full of guests and it was nothing but a pleasure.
> 
> However, post paying off three ex-partners and losing a business I am now in a much smaller 70s property I hate, in a town I hate and my wife of five years and I feel like we live in a rabbit hutch. We fully intended to do this place up and turn it over in an attempt to rebuild the equity I had lost, however the recession hit and we barely have any cash. Life is a bitch and has been for the past three years. Neither of us have had a holiday since our honeymoon and we are under a lot of stress for many, many reasons.
> 
> ...


May be a cliche m8, but I think good things happen (eventually) to good people. Sounds like you have had your fair share of crap over the years and so no wonder you feel the way you do. Maybe time to suit yourself for once. Whatever have a great one.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Wait. There's munchies? mmmmmmmunchies [smiley=santa.gif]


All year round here, not just at xmas


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Season of good will toward all men. And the festooning of munchies. But with the annual drink-driving clampdown how is it that out and about most of the people out there seem to be driving as if they're bloody drunk!? And how come if you're not allowed to talk on a mobile phone, it's ok for the woman in front's hands to be flapping about all over the place whilst obviously having an animated discussion with the passenger, with her car following suit in terms of road position?

Here then I my top Christmas and year round driving tips to tackle both of these:
1) Put your hands on the damned wheel.
2) Use the wheel only when needed. 
3) When it is needed, use it enough that you stay on your side of the god-damned road.
4) Stop talking and watch the friggin' road.

:roll:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

It's not just drivers, although I do think it's getting worse out there - it's everyone! GAAARGH!

People have turned into monsters I tell you! MONSTERS!!!

I will now peruse my stock of munchies to console myself.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I love Christmas, always have and this one is our new grandson's first. Judy and I are very much looking forward to it 

Joe


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTCool said:


> I love Christmas, always have and this one is our new grandson's first. Judy and I are very much looking forward to it
> 
> Joe


+1

Have a 3 year old who is so excited reminds me of how great xmas was when I was a kid.

I will add though that me having family round (I dont really like that much) stopped many years ago so I do see some peoples point.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: That's the effect of hype right there.



Nilesong said:


> It's not just drivers, although I do think it's getting worse out there - it's everyone! GAAARGH!
> People have turned into monsters I tell you! MONSTERS!!!
> I will now peruse my stock of munchies to console myself.


The stock of munchies is lacking a bit here, mainly because it's getting difficult to get anywhere near a bloody supermarket due to all the people stocking up for the coming apocalypse. Some think that's 2012 but it appears there's a contingent that believes it may be coming soon.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:










Brains.....

The only day Tesco (or insert fave shopping church) is closed is Christmas day!! 
Do all these people own a food bunker or something? :? Or are they only happy if their food bill for the Christmas period is over £500???

Munchies beckon.....


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I live opposite one of those little Tesco Express stores. Now, you'd expect that with it only being closed for ONE day of the year, trade wouldn't be any different when it reopens on Boxing Day, ie it would be like any other day of the year, with perhaps a steady stream of customers, perhaps less with people spending more time with family due to Xmas.

WRONG!

It's like an episode of Whacky Races watching these idiots panic-buying from 6am! And it's relentless throughout the day! The only way I can describe it is like these people consider Tesco to be their comfort blanket/safety net, and the one day it's not there, everyone is running around like Pike from Dad's Army! "DON'T PANIC!!!! DON'T PANIC!!!!" :roll: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I also don't understand why there are more people cluttering up the shops in the run up to Christmas. The same number of people need to do shopping. Does the population increase over December or something? Where DO they all come from? :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I've just come in from Sainsbuds - delightlfully quiet, had a nice wander round and finished off shopping.

Mind you, I was staggered to see how much some people bought - have they got 20 for Sunday lunch or what?? Why do they have to buy so much food?

And the amount that apparently gets thrown away? Disgraceful - I'm such a stingy cow that very very very little gets thrown away in this house. Queen of the leftovers me.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> Does the population increase over December or something?:lol:


It's not the population that increases in December, but their waist lines


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Does the population increase over December or something?:lol:
> ...


All good business for you Dani! I've lost 7lb in a month and feeling very smug... :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> It's not the population that increases in December, but their waist lines


It just so happens that I've got another one of my festive cut'n'keep guides ready to roll. The Dead Simple Festive Guide to Health and Fitness:
1) If you can't see your own genitals without leaning forwards, you're too fat, and you don't need a big trolley of yuletide food.
2) If you need a mirror, best start saving for your funeral.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> The Dead Simple Festive Guide to Health and Fitness:
> 1) If you can't see your own genitals without leaning forwards, you're too fat, and you don't need a big trolley of yuletide food.
> 2) If you need a mirror, best start saving for your funeral.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love mirrors. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the population that increases in December, but their waist lines
> ...


my wife and i were sat in our local TGI's a year or so ago and this fat guy walked past.....i looked at pat and said 10year. she looked blank and said eh??? to which i replied 10 year, thats the last time he saw his co5k. she still didnt get it.....good guide scoobs


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, my sister has arrived last Sunday and will stay until 5th Jan. My Xmas present to her:
a diet book, a strict diet and regular, daily, exercises. My promise to her: she'll lose 5kg before she flies back home. She loves it and has lost 3lb already [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Problem is, I'm losing weigh too as I feel I ought to eat the same food I serve her


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Well, my sister has arrived last Sunday and will stay until 5th Jan. My Xmas present to her:
> a diet book, a strict diet and regular, daily, exercises. My promise to her: she'll lose 5kg before she flies back home. She loves it and has lost 3lb already [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Problem is, I'm losing weigh too as I feel I ought to eat the same food I serve her


Dani..........if you lose any more weight you will dissapear hun


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my sister has arrived last Sunday and will stay until 5th Jan. My Xmas present to her:
> ...


That's what some clients have said ,,,,, but how can I help my sister lose weight without "joining in the fun"?
It's one thing to advise willing clients but a very different thing to help a (initially) resistant sister :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Sounds like a good plan! I'll be round with my bags on 6th Jan!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


That's a deal!
And Elina (my sister, whom you'll meet on 29th Dec at the Legh Arms) has now lost 4.5lb! Excellent, considering she can't work out hard because of her many injuries


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

You just have to have a strict shuffle poilcy.. If the nans & aunts and uncles cant do this... They're not coming in....






Simples :lol:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

oh sh!t !!! forget that if ur relations look like this GULP !






:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Rusty, did you survive


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Rusty, did you survive


Yeah, just about. The venue for lunch was fabulous as was the food and service. All in all a satisfactory day that everyone thoroughly enjoyed except my Dad. He decided to eat too many bread rolls and then couldn't eat his main course. He then complained because we were all taking so long... :roll:

Boxing Day is also his birthday so we'd offered to take him to the pub for a lunchtime drink. At 1pm we turfed up to collect him and he decided he didn't want to go. It was nice of him to pick up the phone and tell us before we wasted the whole morning getting ready and picking up the mother-in-law...

I have already announced to the whole family that next Christmas we shall be going away so it's somebody else's problem... :wink:

Bloody grunters.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi Rusty, seasons greetings to your good self and Lou,,,from Andalucia, glad you finally enjoyed your self,, me, i spent christmas day mountain biking then got drunk with my sis and some friends , on Danish beer,,,,,,,,,,,,, " el scorchio " here today mate.................mmm another 2 weeks,,,,,, 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Devil said:


> You just have to have a strict shuffle poilcy.. If the nans & aunts and uncles cant do this... They're not coming in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMMMMMMMM that girl can move.........same in bed i hope? have you got a number bac lol

rich......glad it turned out ok.......hey dads are dads m8 and we make our minds up at a seconds notice. have a good new year m8ee......gazz


----------

